# Truck with Obama's teleprompter stolen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police in Virginia say a truck carrying President Barack Obama's teleprompter was stolen from a hotel parking lot.

http://www.wmur.com/politics/Truck-...m=twitter&utm_campaign=wmur9_politics#!bybNsa

http://wmur.com


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Guess they left him speechless.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Bwaaaahahahaha... Hope they smash it.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

It would be funnier if it was stolen in Chicago. Otherwise still funny


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

So,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no speech that night?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Obama has the CIA looking for it and DEVGRU on standby for the rescue.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The President has been kidnapped!!!






Again??? This isn't the first time


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

So now he has to tell off the cuff lies?


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

He has 57 states to hide out in so hopefully he doesn't get caught.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Take it easy folks, the TOTUS wasn't stolen, it's been placed in Witness Protection for the Impeachment


----------

